# Stranger Things Season 4 | orchestral cues | Rob Simonsen



## dcoscina (Jul 8, 2022)

Hey All

I've been really impressed with the use of music for the latest season of Stranger Things. The cues that included orchestral arrangements in particular really knocked me out. Rob Simonsen, composer of Ghostbusters Afterlife (among other films) lent his skills and talent to these cues and someone was nice enough to upload them to YT. Check out the LCO at its finest!



His arrangement of the Main Theme for the season finale end credits is nothing short of incredible. Love that modulation at that climax too. Recalls David Arnold epicness from the '90s


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 8, 2022)

Couldn't agree more! In fact, I think Simonsen is one of the most promising "newcomers" we've heard in recent years. His score for Ghostbusters really impressed me. These arrangements in Stranger Things are nothing short of jaw dropping when it comes to sensibility and orchestration. I really hope we will hear more from him in the near future - specifically in Stranger Things! Dixon, Stein, and Simonsen truly rock that boat!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 8, 2022)

Hans-Peter said:


> Couldn't agree more! In fact, I think Simonsen is one of the most promising "newcomers" we've heard in recent years. His score for Ghostbusters really impressed me. These arrangements in Stranger Things are nothing short of jaw dropping when it comes to sensibility and orchestration. I really hope we will hear more from him in the near future - specifically in Stranger Things! Dixon, Stein, and Simonsen truly rock that boat!


Simonsen’s treatment of El’s theme is heartbreaking and beautiful at the same time. He took it to another level and that music made the scene. One of the best moments not just from S4 but the entire show series


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 8, 2022)

@dcoscina ,

Thanks for sharing these tracks.  

Great work by Rob Simonsen. I love this type of hybrid synth-orch. scores. 

Are they only available on YT ?


----------

